# Newbie



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello to all !

I'm glad to have found such a great site, tomorrow we go shopping for our 1st Outback. We hope to purchase a 31 RQ-S the dealer says he has one loaded I believe in a Sydney Series. Any comments will be appreciated. We will send our donation the day we become owners of the outback T/T. Thank you all for giving us the chance to read about this great camper and all the people in the forums.







Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome.

A few things to think about when your dealer is trying to sell you OPTIONS. The 31RQS only come in the "Sydney" line. The trailer you will look at is not an upgrade from any other 31RQS. All of the "options" come standard from the factory. The dealer can only choose color when ordering from the factory. Do not let the dealership try to tell you that they are paying extra for any of that stuff. The negociable parts are batteries, hitches and dealer add ons (maxx air vents, slide toppers, quickie flush, the list is endless). Ensure when talking price that the dealer itemizes EVERYTHING. Some will try to toss in delivery fees or pre fees. As long as you get to see the bottom line out the door price, you can comparison shop. Never take the first offer. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Jared


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck with the purchase and let us know how it went.

Now take a deep breath...and............GO FOR IT!

Really though, I want to wish you the best of luck tomorrow. I hope everything works out and you get a great deal.


----------



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Good luck with the purchase and let us know how it went.
> 
> Now take a deep breath...and............GO FOR IT!
> 
> ...


----------



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you ... i hope we are making the right choice. Hopefully we get a well built rig. from all i can rsearch it seems to be a great choice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our little group and GREAT choice on the Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ywhat2000,

If you've got the TV, go with that TT! I love that 31!









Congrats on choosing Outback.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, that 31 RQ-S is the "big daddy" of all Outback travel trailers. What are you towing with? That puppy is probably pushing 7,600 pounds dry including options and propane.

Randy


----------

